# Another Maverick Moment of the Day



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Joe Klein has a few things to say* about John McCain's willingness to stand by and watch *while a new book spreads lies* about Obama for political gain:



> Y'know, they say politics ain't beanbag&#8230;and it's all in the game to tell innocent, well-intentioned people that Barack Obama is a secret Muslim or that John Kerry wasn't really a hero in Vietnam. Or, as George W. Bush, once told a rightly outraged John McCain-whose wife and daughter Bush's minions had smeared-"_It's just politics_."
> 
> Back in the day, _*John McCain was the sort of politician who would stand first in line to call out this sort of swill.*_ (As, I'm sure Barack Obama or John Kerry would do, if some hate-crazed, money-grubbing left-winger published a book claiming that McCain had been successfully brainwashed in Vietnam-as Kerry did indeed do when a group of spurious Bush-backing Vietnam vets tried to claim exactly that about McCain during the 2000 Republican primary in South Carolina.)


And about that "*putting country first*" motto:



> There is no excuse for what the McCain campaign is doing on the "putting America first" front. There is no way to balance it, or explain it other than as evidence of a severe character defect on the part of the candidate who allows it to be used.
> 
> There is a straight up argument to be had in this election: Mcain has a vastly different view from Obama about foreign policy, taxation, health care, government action&#8230;you name it.
> 
> ...


It is quite interesting how McCain has changed in his bid to go all out and win the Presidency....

Too bad he seems to be sacrificing his long standing morals of conduct that he used to be so famous for...

I wonder if it is all worth it. His legacy will tarnished forever if he continues down this path.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

So are you saying that we should pick Hussein over McCain because Hussein is the lesser of the two evils?

You spend your entire day bashing McCain and trying to cause discredit to him then what you do trying to prove to us that Hussein is the better choice.

You are the master of :spam: my friend. Stop trying to cause McCain to look bad or loose face and show us why Hussein is better.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Are you going to discuss the merits of the post, and the referenced article?

Or simply attack the messenger?

It is a valid point. The book is full of lies and distortions. Literary critics have review the facts and found them baseless and misleading. I fail how this is considered SPAM.

If McCain is true to his word and history, he would tell these people to knock it off. He doesn't. Pretty straight forward I'd think?

I fail to see why I am your target. Attack the person who wrote the original article. Point out why they are wrong.

Don't accuse me of SPAM because I brought it here to be pointed out.

There is a difference.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

No, misunderstanding my friend...I am not attacking you personally with regards to the article:

What I am saying is that you are so Hussein but you spend your entire day(s) trying to descredit McCain!

Where are the posts from you citing phrase and paragraph singing Hussein's praises?

Where are all his great deeds being listed for us to ponder and discuss the merits thereof?

Where are all his triumphs and tribulations accounted for so that we may be enlightened?

You cut and paste and quote and cite all day about McCain....I think that you are a secret McCain lover and it hits you to the core so instead you lash out at him.

Is that it? If not, please fill up columns and posts and topics about Husseins accomplishments that shadow anything McCain had done.

Really, truly, I am awaiting with baited breath to see this mythical list.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So you won't discuss the merits of this article?

In the coming days/weeks, I'll start going forward with presenting articles from both sides, touting both candidates proposals.

Rest assured it is not being omitted from lack of platform.

Rather I am addressing whatever the current national direction the campaigns are taking. If either campaign makes news, I'll throw up a thread about it.

However of late, McCain has decided to attack Obama. Obama did not start the attacks. McCain was jealous of his popularity. (Or his campaign was and saw it as a threat). So they had to try and bring him down a notch. During that time, we heard nothing of McCain's platform. Nothing of what he wanted or why he thought he had a better position on an issue. Nothing. Notta. Zip.

That is why I am hammering him now. I have no dog in the fight for either candidate. It truly doesn't matter how I vote in the election. We know where my state is going, just as we know it doesn't matter if Bob votes as we know where his state is going. It will come down to several swing states who have voters that are undecided or not firm in their commitment to one candidate.

Therefore, I will take each to task when the time comes. Please make sure you complain as harshly when I do it to Obama.

But for now... I'll ask again. Your comments on this article?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> McCain was jealous of his popularity. (Or his campaign was and saw it as a threat). So they had to try and bring him down a notch.


Do you have a source for that?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> So you won't discuss the merits of this article?
> ......But for now... I'll ask again. Your comments on this article?


You want me to discuss merits of an article from the New York Times?

Where have you been and no, this one is not for discussion because you have just done what you always do....

You have not answered my simple math questions, you have just ducked and weaved like W.J.C. himself before Congress and the blow-job question, and you still will not have dialog about fair representation.

And for the record...NO!...I will sing YOUR praises when I see you "taking" Hussein "to task".

Your back has to be hurting from the constant squiggling and flip-flopping you do here. I will commend you though, I have not seen anything like the spinning you do since the show "Spin City" with Heather and Mr. Fox!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

R Y A N, But look what is again the number one seller

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/17/books ... ref=slogin


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> R Y A N, But look what is again the number one seller
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/17/books ... ref=slogin


That's not too hard to believe is it?

I kinda figured it would be. They say controversy sells right?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> If McCain is true to his word and history, he would tell these people to knock it off. He doesn't. Pretty straight forward I'd think?


How do *you* know he doesn't tell them to knock it off, the media sure isn't going to tell you that.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

MSG Rude said:


> No, misunderstanding my friend...I am not attacking you personally with regards to the article:
> 
> What I am saying is that you are so Hussein but you spend your entire day(s) trying to descredit McCain!
> 
> ...


now, now......not politically correct to use his Arab name......


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

MSG Rude said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > So you won't discuss the merits of this article?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

g/o said:


> R Y A N, But look what is again the number one seller
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/17/books ... ref=slogin


not surprising, people are getting very nervous about this guy, he is flopping around like a fish out of water, CHANGING his view daily, making 3 different responses to the Georgia crisis, tyring to get it right for public opinion and the polls.......yeah, many folks are catching on, but then again, SOME will never figure it out!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> That's not too hard to believe is it?
> 
> I kinda figured it would be. They say controversy sells right?


Not really R Y A N, people really do not know what he is all about and would really like to know. You should buy the book you may learn a few things about Barrack.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

In his own words..........In print no less..........

>From Dreams of My Father: 'I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites.'

From Dreams of My Father : 'I found a solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity against my mother's race.'

From Dreams of My Father: 'There was something about him that made me wary, a little too sure of himself, maybe. And white.'

From Dreams of My Father: 'It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.'

From Dreams of My Father: 'I never emulate white men and brown men whose fates didn't speak to my own. It was into my father's image, the black man, son of Africa , that I'd packed all the attributes I sought in myself , the attributes of Martin and Malcolm, DuBois and Mandela.'

And FINALLY the Most Damming one of ALL of them!!!

>From Audacity of Hope: 'I will stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction.'


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

no doubt, we will be contributing lots more aid/money to "his people" in the "motherland"......better buy a couple more chairs, as you will be having lots more "guests for dinner" after he has legislated the Global Poverty Act....as he has said, it is not alright with other countries that we should drive around in our SUV's and set our thermostats at 72 degrees year round."........*where the hell did this guy come from, that we should lower our standard of living and bow down to him.......he is not the new Messiah!* :evil:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> > That's not too hard to believe is it?
> >
> > I kinda figured it would be. They say controversy sells right?
> 
> ...


That may be true, but the source is dubious, so the information "learned" is not as accurate as other sources.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> That may be true, but the source is dubious, so the information "learned" is not as accurate as other sources.


So R Y A N, have you read the book? Or is your dubious source the liberal left?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*sigh*

Once again someone asks me to "prove it."

Yes I have read excerpts. It's total trash.

Looks like Obama's fighting back too...

*Politico reports his campaign* has published a free 41-page PDF file titled "Unfit for Publication" with this cover:










I've only just begun to read this free ebook, but I can tell you that it offers a page-by-page attack on the 'facts' in Obama Nation. It also declares that Corsi is a "bigoted fringe author" and one of their first reasons in the long list that he's nuts* is that he's a 9/11 Truther*. (Also, the book ends with pulled quotes that prove Corsi to be a Catholic-hater and racist.)

One can only hope that this PDF gets distributed as quickly and efficiently as news of Obama Nation's publication has spread over the last few days. I can tell you that the introduction to the ebook is one of the most satisfying Kiss My Azz responses I've ever read in politics.



> UNFIT FOR PUBLICATION: Setting the Record Straight on the Lies in Jerome Corsi's "The Obama Nation"
> 
> Once again, bigoted fringe author Jerome Corsi is trying to make money off of an election, spinning garbage as journalism and relying on the right-wing echo chamber to pump up sales. Make no mistake: "The Obama Nation: is nothing but rehashed lies.
> 
> ...


*In short, his record of attacks is disgusting and false, and so is this book. * If he can't get the most basic of facts correct, how can anyone possibly trust _anything_ in the book?

Any questions G/O?

Go *download the PDF now* IF YOU WANT THE TRUTH.

Somehow I'm kinda doubting you all do.

I find it highly amusing that when I answer someone's challenge such as this (again), all I get in response is a smart *** reply. Do you now get the fact that this book might just be not worth the paper it is written on? How much more do I have to do to prove that I back up my statements?

It would be nice if once in awhile someone replied, "Gee Ryan I guess you are right. It's highly likely the book is complete trash just as you said."

But I'm not holding my breath.

Ryan


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

zogman said:


> In his own words..........In print no less..........
> 
> >From Dreams of My Father: 'I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites.'
> 
> ...


I love the last one, shows obama to a T, he blows whatever way the winds blow, plus, shows he is just plain scary.

As the truth trickles out, obama is going down in flames. The Kerry story was let out at this time to try to get the sharks to back off Obama.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> zogman said:
> 
> 
> > In his own words..........In print no less..........
> ...


Do you guys really and truly believe the trash that is fed to you?

:eyeroll:

Where did this quote come from? In what context was it stated in? Do any of you REALLY EVEN KNOW?

I erased 3 paragraphs worth of lashing past this point. It is futile and pointless to try explaining how completely stupid this is... I'll simply say something I'll regret even if true, as it might be perceived as attacking.

But this kind of garbage is repetitive trash.

Do some research. Type in the quote "will stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift" and read a few of the posts. It is that simple.

Here let me do it for you: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig& ... nds+shift+

It doesn't get much simpler than that. I led you to water. I put the fishing pole in your hand. I set the hook. Now look at what is on the end of your rod? Go look at what the context of that quote was presented in, and what he was driving at with it. If I need to explain it to you, it is likely this forum is above your reading level.

:withstupid:

This icon doesn't begin to explain my emotions. This blatant continuous racism, bigotry, and prejudice needs to stop. I will no longer stand for the lies to be posted in this forum.

Note that this reply is not directed at any particular forum member. It is a blanket statement that goes for everyone spreading this garbage.

Enough.

Ryan


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ryan as I understand these are words he wrote in his books. He did write them him self didn't he?

Why not drag your copy out over the weekend and truly check it out.
I'll be fishing at the Angle :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> So R Y A N, have you read the book? Or is your dubious source the liberal left?


Gee R Y A N I was correct, you got your info from a leftie as usual.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> This icon doesn't begin to explain my emotions. This blatant continuous racism, bigotry, and prejudice needs to stop. I will no longer stand for the lies to be posted in this forum.


Disagreeing with a black guy always has to be racism doesn't it :eyeroll:

Geez Ryan, calm down, this forum will be moderated by the rules of the web site not anyones opinion yours or mine, so if you cannot "stand it" do not read it.

Plainsman and I am the mods in this forum we have it under control, politics is by its nature a hot and frustrating topic.

You really need to get a grip on your emotions. Moderators are supposed to be able to distance themselves from emotion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm said:


> > This icon doesn't begin to explain my emotions. This blatant continuous racism, bigotry, and prejudice needs to stop. I will no longer stand for the lies to be posted in this forum.
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with a black guy always has to be racism doesn't it :eyeroll:
> ...


Ditto Bob :thumb:
I said before on another thread:


> I have noticed that many have been a little slack about the personal jabs. I don't like embarrassing people, so I handle those things through PM's. Someone called someone a name first yada yada yada. That isn't a license to respond in like. If you want to complain to someone complain to me.
> 
> My philosophy is everyone is entitled to an opinion. I don't care if you have six PhD's and ten million dollars, or dropped out in third grade and sort fly crap from pepper for a living. I don't care if you liberal or conservative. I don't care if your black or white, or a green and yellow hermaphrodite from Mars.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bobm said:


> Disagreeing with a black guy always has to be racism doesn't it :eyeroll:


That is the easiest was that they have to redirect attention...just like a magician. Look left when the action is right.

(All puns are intended.)


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> > This icon doesn't begin to explain my emotions. This blatant continuous racism, bigotry, and prejudice needs to stop. I will no longer stand for the lies to be posted in this forum.
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with a black guy always has to be racism doesn't it :eyeroll:
> ...


I have a firm grip on how I feel on this.

I have distanced myself from my emotions. Even after typing this a day later, I still feel this strongly on this issue.

I will not back down on this. This is something that has been allowed to perpetuate on this forum for weeks. You should recognize that when my temper flares on an issue like this, and I provide a background link, that I am just now spewing hot air.

The quote was taken 100% entirely out of context. It is be regurgitated and used as a quote on its own merits.

That is a blatant lie.

IF we continue to allow blatant bald face lies I will no longer participate in this forum.

I come here with an open mind and a sincere attempt at putting truth out on the table.

This is not truth. I will not stand for it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> Ryan as I understand these are words he wrote in his books. He did write them him self didn't he?
> 
> Why not drag your copy out over the weekend and truly check it out.
> I'll be fishing at the Angle :lol:


Do you understand what I mean whey I say a "quote taken in context?"

It means look at the point he was trying to make. What message was he trying to convey.

Go back look at the entire paragraph of the quote. I can find the exact page and paragraph if you need me to.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I got lost..........

Please high lite the blatant lie.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My opinion only

As far as you interpeting what point he is trying to make.

That is just your spin or :bs: .........Sorry.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> I got lost..........
> 
> Please high lite the blatant lie.


No worries Zogman. I will take some time later this afternoon to put that quote into context and try to explain why I got frustrated.

Understand I'm not angry at you personally or anyone else for that matter.

If you all will just bear with me until I get some time later today, I'll give a lengthier reply on the context behind his words.

The man is simply not this evil folks. Yes he has some crappy policies on certain things that scare me too... but my gosh.. he is no secret Muslim terrorist.

Sorry if I offended personally in any way.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> My opinion only
> 
> As far as you interpeting what point he is trying to make.
> 
> That is just your spin or :bs: .........Sorry.


I will present the entire quote to you in context. You can be your own judge and interpret his message.

Sound fair?

I'd expect it no other way...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > > This icon doesn't begin to explain my emotions. This blatant continuous racism, bigotry, and prejudice needs to stop. I will no longer stand for the lies to be posted in this forum.
> ...


You cannot use your moderator position as a club thats what I am talking about, if you engage in a debate on here you have to do so as one of the great unwashed. Your opinion is no better or worse than anyone elses.


----------

